# lyft amp . where can i sell it .



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i tried to post it onto ebay . i was wondering why there were zero on ebay i was thinking strange .
here is what i am getting from listing the lyft on ebay . i have 2 of them to sell.
idk if craigs list is worth listing this item . anybody have any suggestions ? 
ok here is the link sent to me from ebay .
This item is not permitted under the Government, Transit and Shipping policy. Please do not relist
i am so glad food delivery is keeping me busy no longer drive for uber or lyft it just does not pay well enough .


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

It's actually in Lyft's ToS that you aren't allowed to sell the Amp or give it to someone


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

why not ebay?
Looks like they sell ok

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=lyft+amp&_sacat=0&rt=nc&LH_Sold=1&LH_Complete=1


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Skrew LYFT and their TOS.

LIST it on Facebook marketplace.. that's where I sold mine. 

Might also try posting it into any local Facebook U/L groups there are 2 I am a member of in my market and I have seen people looking for them on there.

Good move getting rid of them... Enjoy your freedom


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

@Pax Collector had a good idea not too long ago as to what to do with RS stuff you don't have use for anymore. :whistling:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/put-them-where-they-belong.335613/


theMezz said:


> why not ebay?
> Looks like they sell ok
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=lyft+amp&_sacat=0&rt=nc&LH_Sold=1&LH_Complete=1


This gem should sell real fast. :roflmao: It's a damn bargain!!!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Amp-For-Drivers/133209346753?hash=item1f03e552c1:g:f6kAAOSw1wpdrHbM


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Good luck getting rid of that. I have no idea why anyone would want one. I can get a free one any time now but I don't want it. No idea why anyone would actually spend money on it...


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> i tried to post it onto ebay . i was wondering why there were zero on ebay i was thinking strange .
> here is what i am getting from listing the lyft on ebay . i have 2 of them to sell.
> idk if craigs list is worth listing this item . anybody have any suggestions ?
> ok here is the link sent to me from ebay .
> ...


Make us all proud and just run it over and smash it to the condition it should be in.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> Good luck getting rid of that. I have no idea why anyone would want one. I can get a free one any time now but I don't want it. No idea why anyone would actually spend money on it...


Yeah you can get one for free. he only people who would pay for it are the people who really shouldn't have it.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I sold a few on Ebay
$45 if I remember right


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

I threw mine in the trash.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

It's hard to list them on eBay, new laws since a girl was killed last year. Some listings do get on somehow. I tried to list Uber related signs and was blocked to do so. List on Craigslist.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> @Pax Collector had a good idea not too long ago as to what to do with RS stuff you don't have use for anymore. :whistling:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/put-them-where-they-belong.335613/
> 
> ...


Hey Tom, fancy seeing you over here! For real, though, don't sell it. In 20 years it'll be a cool antique to have.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Hey Tom, fancy seeing you over here! For real, though, don't sell it. In 20 years it'll be a cool antique to have.


 Been venturing out here ever since I got here. ?


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

I used to deliver pizzas and after work I would always leave the pizza company sign on my car. That way was able to drive home and not bothered by cops after partying. 
Find some drunks in a bar who like to drive home and use your sales skill to convince them that this light will keep the cops from stopping them. And then auction it off to the highest bidder!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

TCar said:


> I used to deliver pizzas and after work I would always leave the pizza company sign on my car. That way was able to drive home and not bothered by cops after partying.
> Find some drunks in a bar who like to drive home and use your sales skill to convince them that this light will keep the cops from stopping them. And then auction it off to the highest bidder!


Brilliant!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Hey Tom, fancy seeing you over here! For real, though, don't sell it. In 20 years it'll be a cool antique to have.


Yea some kid is gonna want a glowing tampon lamp. :rollseyes:


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yea some kid is gonna want a glowing tampon lamp. :rollseyes:


Do many kids buy antiques?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Take it to W Lehigh ave. in Philly. Ask for Ronny. He will give you a deal that you can't refuse.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> i tried to post it onto ebay . i was wondering why there were zero on ebay i was thinking strange .
> here is what i am getting from listing the lyft on ebay . i have 2 of them to sell.
> idk if craigs list is worth listing this item . anybody have any suggestions ?
> ok here is the link sent to me from ebay .
> ...


How much are you offering to take that POS off your hands.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> How much are you offering to take that POS off your hands.


make me a offer . i am in mi . so shipping is what 4 bucks ? 20 total ill make 16 . or i could make a video . this is a lyft amp . the best thing you can do with a amp is run it over or i can set it on fire !


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

The Amp is a great idea that should eliminate "hi, who are you here for?" encounters. Unfortunately, 99.9% of pax don't look for it or understand its purpose, which is to display a unique color that matches what their app shows.

Mine has been on the dash until a couple of days ago, broke its charging cable by accident. Also, I am leary of a heavy object held in place by a weak magnet in front of me.

Great concept, poorly executed, and dumb pax.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i used to like it when your hitting a city with a boat load of people .
some people held there phones up so i could see it was them was very helpful


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

The amp might make you a target in the hood.


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> i tried to post it onto ebay . i was wondering why there were zero on ebay i was thinking strange .
> here is what i am getting from listing the lyft on ebay . i have 2 of them to sell.
> idk if craigs list is worth listing this item . anybody have any suggestions ?
> ok here is the link sent to me from ebay .
> ...


Plenty of serial murderers and serial rapists are looking to buy them to entice drunk female pax.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Good luck getting rid of that. I have no idea why anyone would want one. I can get a free one any time now but I don't want it. No idea why anyone would actually spend money on it...


i can't get one for free and I tried.



kingcorey321 said:


> make me a offer . i am in mi . so shipping is what 4 bucks ? 20 total ill make 16 . or i could make a video . this is a lyft amp . the best thing you can do with a amp is run it over or i can set it on fire !


ill give you 25.00


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> i can't get one for free and I tried.


Have you done 200 Lyft rides?


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Have you done 200 Lyft rides?


I'm at 486


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> i tried to post it onto ebay . i was wondering why there were zero on ebay i was thinking strange .
> here is what i am getting from listing the lyft on ebay . i have 2 of them to sell.
> idk if craigs list is worth listing this item . anybody have any suggestions ?
> ok here is the link sent to me from ebay .
> ...





kingcorey321 said:


> i tried to post it onto ebay . i was wondering why there were zero on ebay i was thinking strange .
> here is what i am getting from listing the lyft on ebay . i have 2 of them to sell.
> idk if craigs list is worth listing this item . anybody have any suggestions ?
> ok here is the link sent to me from ebay .
> ...


use it for door holder.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Soon to be a collectible, like Billy beer.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> I'm at 486


I'm at 967 don't think I'm gonna make it 1000 before they drop rates here... Oh well I was so hoping for the Lyft jacket to burn along with my AMP on that day....


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Dekero said:


> I'm at 967 don't think I'm gonna make it 1000 before they drop rates here... Oh well I was so hoping for the Lyft jacket to burn along with my AMP on that day....


you think they are gonna drop rates in the bay area?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> you think they are gonna drop rates in the bay area?


Don't know I'm in Memphis TN Market, but if they did it in 20 cities it's normally about 6 months before they roll stuff out more.. and it's been about that long now...


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Don't know I'm in Memphis TN Market, but if they did it in 20 cities it's normally about 6 months before they roll stuff out more.. and it's been about that long now...


Ill ****ing quit.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i sold them ! i put them on craigs list . 40 for each 
i sold both of them. 1 person bought 2 surprised the crap out of me i got them for free .


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> I'm at 486


Then you can get a free amp.



kingcorey321 said:


> i sold them ! i put them on craigs list . 40 for each
> i sold both of them. 1 person bought 2 surprised the crap out of me i got them for free .


Wow. No shortage of suckers in this world.


----------

